# 45% off end of month sale



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 28, 2014)

From now until the end of the month save 45% with code RC45.


code good on everything except bulk items.


www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## jadean (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice deal from a solid company


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 30, 2014)

2 days left to use code RC45

Follow us on FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/HardcorePeptides/373125562767976


----------

